# What types of corals for these lights?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I bought a Cadlights tank that came with a set of lights. I am not planning to buy any corals that require high light levels, but I thought I would ask whether these lights are only for lower light corals or could they handle moderate light as well? Stats are below.

6.5 watt Mini II series LED light system (1 Actinic, 2 10000K; 180 PAR ea.)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Eric

P.S. I have two sets of these lights and could place them both on if I need to. Not sure if that would make any difference. I was planning to use the other on the refugium.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's just my opinion but I doubt you would be able to grow any corals with those lights. I would think they were more aesthetic than anything. A total of 19.5 watts even in LED isn't very much at all.

Although with those lights you would probably be able to keep mushrooms and other soft corals like zoa's and paly's. You might not get growth though


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

get a par38 or kessil 150 <3. 

Don't go with the stocks +1


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> It's just my opinion but I doubt you would be able to grow any corals with those lights. I would think they were more aesthetic than anything. A total of 19.5 watts even in LED isn't very much at all.
> 
> Although with those lights you would probably be able to keep mushrooms and other soft corals like zoa's and paly's. You might not get growth though


Would placing the two sets I have side by side above the tank make any difference?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Possibly, 
leather
xenia
star polyps
zoo's 
paly's
mushrooms

You will be really limited by the quantity/quality of those LED's. 

There are many other better solutions. But if you are starting out small, I would look at the list I made. Most of those you can find for a few bucks. Not too expensive an experiment.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

2 sets would make a difference (13W instead of 6.5) but don't think you can use it for corals with high light requirements. For example a Kessil 160WE is about 40W.

In addition to JT's list you should be able to keep
favias
chalice 

check out the soft coral tank at Reefquarium in markham (near SUM) for ideas.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> It's just my opinion but I doubt you would be able to grow any corals with those lights. I would think they were more aesthetic than anything. A total of 19.5 watts even in LED isn't very much at all.
> 
> Although with those lights you would probably be able to keep mushrooms and other soft corals like zoa's and paly's. You might not get growth though


Thanks for the input. I was a little concerned about these lights. I am going to start with both sets of lights over low level easy to grow corals and watch them for a couple of months. If I find they don't work to my satisfaction I will move the lights over to the refugium I am planning that will not have corals but will have decorative macro algaes and buy new better ones for the display tank.

Eric


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

y4zhuang said:


> get a par38 or kessil 150 <3.
> 
> Don't go with the stocks +1


Thanks for the suggestions. I looked into them a little. Do you know their coverage? 24 x 24? If I find the ones I currently have don't work out I will post a thread asking for input on these and other brands.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Their website is fairly accurate. you could cover the 24x24 footprint visually, but you could only put corals in the center. If you're looking for 24x24, a 360we is much better suited. I would only go like 16x16 and smaller for the kessil.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

for your mini cadlights, i'm confident it'll be enough light. coverage and par wise.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

y4zhuang said:


> for your mini cadlights, i'm confident it'll be enough light. coverage and par wise.


Thanks for info in this post and the previous. We will give it a shot and see.


----------

